# Rocket City Furmeet 2012



## Distorted (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't see a topic of this, so I decided to make one. 

I've never been to a fur con before, and I'm very interested. Sadly, I don't know any furries closeby. So I was wondering if there were any folks in Alabama that were going to attend the con this coming Memorial Day weekend. I thought of inviting my coworker, but he tends to freak out easily, and I don't know what to expect really. 

Is anyone attending? Have you been before? Is it worth staying 3 days for? 

Lol, look at me askin' all them questions, making statements.....assuming.


----------



## FoxyAllyx (May 7, 2012)

Hey, it's going to be my first time going too, and I'm coming from Memphis, TN. If you want, My mate and I could meet up with you there, and we can explore the strange new world of furry cons together. ^.^ 

Good luck, and we hope to meet ya there! 
~FoxyAllyx and HarleyPanda


----------



## Beatles (May 10, 2012)

I was planning on going, but I don't know anyone around here who's going as well, so I haven't got anyone to hitch a ride with. I'm sure it'll be a great con, though.


----------



## Nagamifumi (May 14, 2012)

I'm going to Rocket City and I don't know anyone either. It's my first furry con and I'm super excited. I'm trying to finish up my glaceon costume but we'll see how that goes. ^_^


----------



## 12auI (May 16, 2012)

I might be going, anybody live in Decatur?


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

I've never been able to make it myself; but I've heard decent stories about what can be expected from it. 

It's a smaller "con" than others. Get some friends to come along and you'll be fine.


----------

